# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Female PCT

## ElectraMaddox

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.UPr-dmt5mK0

The above link is to a cycle I am completing tomorrow. I will be starting pct using gw, and nolvadex . If you're interested in pct for females it will be posted in that forum as I have a few people subscribed and I don't want to duplicate posts. If you are interested in taking a look at my pct it should start around page 4 or 5. If you have questions and want to ask me here by all means! Hope this helps!

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Pct started today!

----------


## Times Roman

OK. I'll bite.

Guys do pct to jumpstart their natty test production "post cycle". But girls do not have testicles, and their test production does not behave the same way as does men. 

As far as I know, PCT is for men only.

Why do you feel the need for PCT?

Or am I missing something?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Guys do pct to jumpstart their natty test production "post cycle". But girls do not have testicles, and their test production does not behave the same way as does men.


I would agree with this theory I suppose. No real test production to kick start back up.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> OK. I'll bite.
> 
> Guys do pct to jumpstart their natty test production "post cycle". But girls do not have testicles, and their test production does not behave the same way as does men. 
> 
> As far as I know, PCT is for men only.
> 
> Why do you feel the need for PCT?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


Women can get estrogen rebound and depression after a cycle... Its not a necessity but from what ive looked into it didn't hurt any of the females that did it.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> I would agree with this theory I suppose. No real test production to kick start back up.


True doesn't mean pct won't help

----------


## < <Samson> >

> True doesn't mean pct won't help


Dunno yet, but I wil after you're done :Smilie: 

Have you asked one of the pro females on here? Well, I can only think of one.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Seriously I feel like garbage right now... I'm so lazy

----------


## twitz

> Seriously I feel like garbage right now... I'm so lazy


Is this day 2 off the var? What about the clen ? Did you just stop? 

Sorry to hear that you're feeling bad  :Frown:  Make sure to keep up on your workouts and to keep eating clean and that should help.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Is this day 2 off the var? What about the clen ? Did you just stop? 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you're feeling bad  Make sure to keep up on your workouts and to keep eating clean and that should help.


Yeah I lowered my var dose, off clen. I think I'm getting sick. I'm actually about to go to sleep right now.

----------


## Times Roman

> Women can get estrogen rebound and depression after a cycle... Its not a necessity but from what ive looked into it didn't hurt any of the females that did it.


how does var impact e levels? Your link takes me to a var log, so I'm supposing you are on a var cycle, right?

There is a rebound with LH when comging off var

but anavar does not aromatize, or convert to estrogen

I'm a little confused. 

But then again, not an expert on the subject either, so if you don't mind, please enlighten me.

Thanks

---Roman

----------


## ElectraMaddox

http://www.steadyhealth.com/articles...one__a901.html

This has a pretty detailed response.

----------


## ElectraMaddox

• Oxandrolone does not aromatize in any dosage and only a certain percentage of the testosterone in the body gets converted to estrogen.

From that link

----------


## ElectraMaddox

Oxandrolone

Systematic (IUPAC) name
17β-hydroxy-17α-methyl-2-oxa-5α-androstan-3-one
Clinical data
AHFS/Drugs.com	monograph
MedlinePlus	a604024
Pregnancy cat.	X
Legal status	Schedule III (US)
Routes	Oral
Pharmacokinetic data
Bioavailability	97%
Metabolism	Hepatic
Half-life	9 hours
Excretion	Urinary:90%; Fecal:7%
Identifiers
CAS number	53-39-4 
ATC code	A14AA08
PubChem	CID 5878
DrugBank	DB00621
ChemSpider	5667 
UNII	7H6TM3CT4L 
KEGG	D00462 
ChEBI	CHEBI:7820 
ChEMBL	CHEMBL1200436 
Chemical data
Formula	C19H30O3 
Mol. mass	306.44 g/mol
SMILES[show]
InChI[show]
(what is this?) (verify)
Oxandrolone, also known as oxandrin, is a drug first synthesized by Raphael Pappo while at Searle Laboratories, now Pfizer Inc., under the trademark Anavar , and introduced into the United States in 1964. It is a synthetic anabolic steroid derivative of dihydrotestosterone with an oxygen atom replacing the 2 carbon and methylation in the 17 position.
Contents [hide] 
1 Biological effects
2 History
3 Synthesis
4 References
5 Further reading
6 External links
[edit]Biological effects

Oxandrolone is widely used due to its exceptionally small level of androgenicity[citation needed] accompanied by moderate anabolic effect. Although oxandrolone is a 17-alpha alkylated steroid, its liver toxicity is very small as well. Studies have showed that a daily dose of 20 mg oxandrolone used in the course of 12 weeks had only a negligible impact on the increase of liver enzymes.[1][2] As a DHT derivative, oxandrolone does not aromatize (convert to estrogen, which causes gynecomastia or male breast tissue). It also does not significantly influence the body's normal testosterone production (HPTA axis) at low dosages (20 mg). When dosages are high, the human body reacts by reducing the production of LH (luteinizing hormone), thinking endogenous testosterone production is too high; this in turn eliminates further stimulation of Leydig cells in the testicles, causing testicular atrophy (shrinking). Oxandrolone used in a dose of 20 mg/day suppressed endogenous testosterone by 67% after 12 weeks of therapy.[1]
In a randomized, double-blind study, patients with 40% total body surface area burns were selected to receive standard burn care plus oxandrolone, or without oxandrolone. Those treated with oxandrolone showed improved body composition, preserved muscle mass and reduced hospital stay time.[3]
[edit]History

The drug was prescribed to promote muscle regrowth in disorders which cause involuntary weight loss, and is used as part of treatment for HIV/AIDS. It had also been shown to be partially successful in treating cases of osteoporosis. However, in part due to bad publicity from its abuses by bodybuilders, production of Anavar was discontinued by Searle Laboratories in 1989. It was picked up by Bio-Technology General Corporation, now Savient Pharmaceuticals who, following successful clinical trials in 1995, released it under the tradename Oxandrin.
It was subsequently approved for orphan drug status by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) for treating alcoholic hepatitis, Turner syndrome, and HIV-induced weight loss. It is also indicated as an offset to protein catabolism caused by long-term administration of corticosteroids. In addition, the drug has shown positive results in treating anemia and hereditary angioedema. Because of its potential for abuse, it is categorized as a Schedule III controlled substance in the United States.
[edit]Synthesis

Oxandrolone can be synthesized from dehydroepiandrosterone:[4]

[edit]References

^ a b Schroeder ET, Zheng L, Yarasheski KE, Qian D, Stewart Y, Flores C, Martinez C, Terk M, Sattler FR (March 2004). "Treatment with oxandrolone and the durability of effects in older men". J. Appl. Physiol. 96 (3): 1055–62. doi:10.1152/japplphysiol.00808.2003. PMID 14578370.
^ Grunfeld C, Kotler DP, Dobs A, Glesby M, Bhasin S (March 2006). "Oxandrolone in the treatment of HIV-associated weight loss in men: a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled study". J. Acquir. Immune Defic. Syndr. 41 (3): 304–14. doi:10.1097/01.qai.0000197546.56131.40. PMID 16540931.
^ Jeschke MG, Finnerty CC, Suman OE, Kulp G, Mlcak RP, Herndon DN (September 2007). "The effect of oxandrolone on the endocrinologic, inflammatory, and hypermetabolic responses during the acute phase postburn". Ann. Surg. 246 (3): 351–60; discussion 360–2. doi:10.1097/SLA.0b013e318146980e. PMC 1959346. PMID 17717439.
^ Pappo, Raphael; Jung, Christopher J. (1962). "2-oxasteroids: A new class of biologically active compounds". Tetrahedron Letters 3 (9): 365. doi:10.1016/S0040-4039(00)70883-5.
[edit]Further reading

Earthman CP, Reid PM, Harper IT, Ravussin E, Howell WH (2002). "Body cell mass repletion and improved quality of life in HIV-infected individuals receiving oxandrolone". JPEN J Parenter Enteral Nutr 26 (6): 357–65. doi:10.1177/0148607102026006357. PMID 12405647.
Hart DW, Wolf SE, Ramzy PI, Chinkes DL, Beauford RB, Ferrando AA, Wolfe RR, Herndon DN (April 2001). "Anabolic effects of oxandrolone after severe burn". Ann. Surg. 233 (4): 556–64. doi:10.1097/00000658-200104000-00012. PMC 1421286. PMID 11303139.
Przkora R, Herndon DN, Suman OE (January 2007). "The effects of oxandrolone and exercise on muscle mass and function in children with severe burns". Pediatrics 119 (1): e109–16. doi:10.1542/peds.2006-1548. PMC 2367234. PMID 17130281.
Demling RH, DeSanti L (December 2003). "Oxandrolone induced lean mass gain during recovery from severe burns is maintained after discontinuation of the anabolic steroid". Burns 29 (8): 793–7. doi:10.1016/j.burns.2003.08.003. PMID 14636753.
[edit]External links

Oxandrin Homepage, savientpharma.com (retrieved 23 October 2009)* Oxandrin Label, fda.gov (retrieved 23 October 2009)
"Oxandrolone Side Effects, Interactions and Information". drugs.com.

[show] v t e
Anabolic steroids (A14)
[show] v t e
Orexigenics (A15)
[show] v t e
Androgenics

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> how does var impact e levels? Your link takes me to a var log, so I'm supposing you are on a var cycle, right?
> 
> There is a rebound with LH when comging off var *Yes, depending on the dosage it can... Wikipedia*
> 
> but anavar does not aromatize, or convert to estrogen *Yes, a percentage of test can convert to estrogen from steady health*
> 
> I'm a little confused. 
> 
> But then again, not an expert on the subject either, so if you don't mind, please enlighten me.
> ...


Those are the sources I used when I was looking into whether or not I should do pct

----------


## GirlyGymRat

if u mess with my electra gal, i will mess u TR!!! stand down tiger!  :Smilie: 




> OK. I'll bite.
> 
> Guys do pct to jumpstart their natty test production "post cycle". But girls do not have testicles, and their test production does not behave the same way as does men. 
> 
> As far as I know, PCT is for men only.
> 
> Why do you feel the need for PCT?
> 
> Or am I missing something?

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> if u mess with my electra gal, i will mess u TR!!! stand down tiger!


Lol it's always good to have other views 
Thanks I have your back too!

----------


## Times Roman

> if u mess with my electra gal, i will mess u TR!!! stand down tiger!


(can't mess with me if you can't catch me!!)

Here's what I come up with from the link, not sure which of these needs a pct.

BTW, have you ever noticed that only men can experience breast enlargement as a side? makes you wonder why women don't realize the same symptom? =)

Side Effects of Anabolic Steroid Usage

As with any type of medication, there are several types of side effects one may experience, including the use of anabolic steroids . The following list includes the most common side effects:

• For people who have chronic Chronic Obstructive Pulmonary Disease (COPD), or patients who are unresponsive to bronchodilators, close monitoring is necessary because the patient may experience COPD exacerbation and fluid retention.

• For people with hepatic (liver) disorders the side effects can include jaundice, hepatic necrosis (death of cells and living tissues), hepatocellular neoplasms (new abnormal tissue growth), peliosis hepatis (multiple, randomly distributed blood-filled cavities in the liver), and a change in liver function tests can also change with long-term steroidal therapy.


Male Side Effects:
• Prepubertal (before puberty): steroid therapy can result in penile enlargement and/or increased or persistent erections.

• Postpubertal (after puberty): steroid therapy can impair testicular function, testicular atrophy (wasting of muscle tissue), oligospermia (lowered sperm count), impotence (inability to sustain an erection of the penis), chronic priapism (sustained erection), epididymitis (inflammation of the scrotum) and bladder irritability.


Female Side Effects:
• Clitoral enlargement and menstrual cycle irregularities

Other Side Effects that May be Experienced By Either Gender:
• Central Nervous System effects: excitation, insomnia (sleep disturbance), depression, changes in sexual appetite and habituation (tolerance buildup in response to continued drug use).

• Hematologic effects: bleeding in patients using anticoagulant therapy.

• Breasts: development of Gynecomastia (*male breasts enlargement*).

• Larynx: females may experience deepening of the voice.

• Hair: hirsutism (excessive hair growth) and male pattern baldness in females.

• Skin: acne, particularly in prepubescent males and females.

• Skeletal: the premature closing of the epiphyses (the rounded end of a long bone) in children.

• Fluids and electrolytes: edema (fluid retention), retention of serum electrolytes (potassium, sodium chloride, phosphate and calcium).

• Metabolic and Endocrine system: decreased in tolerance to glucose, increase in creatinine excretion, increase serum levels of creatinine phosphokinase, masculinizing of fetus and inhibited gondatropin secretion (hormones secreted by endocrine glands that effect function of male and female gonads).

• Drug abuse and dependency: Oxandrolone is a controlled substance under the Anabolic Steroids Control Act of 1990 classification, and has been listed as a Schedule III (non-narcotic).

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> (can't mess with me if you can't catch me!!)
> 
> Here's what I come up with from the link, not sure which of these needs a pct.
> 
> BTW, have you ever noticed that only men can experience breast enlargement as a side? makes you wonder why women don't realize the same symptom? =)
> 
> Side Effects of Anabolic Steroid Usage
> 
> As with any type of medication, there are several types of side effects one may experience, including the use of anabolic steroids . The following list includes the most common side effects:
> ...


If I have an irregular period it's bc my hormones are messed up, if my hormones are messed up I get mood swings aka depression and insomnia but I don't need pct? Even coming off birth control and going on it changes you. When I do on birth control I cry for the dummest reasons. When I stopped I wasn't as emotional. When I started var, I stopped caring about everything. I'll give you an example, I was dating someone for a while and while on birth control I felt super attached and the littlest things would upset me. Then I got off and I stopped feeling as attached but I wasn't as emotional. I started the var and I didn't give two shits anymore. I def. know my hormones play apart in what's going on and how I react. I've been on and off birth control for 10 years and it's always been like that for me.

----------


## Times Roman

> If I have an irregular period it's bc my hormones are messed up, if my hormones are messed up I get mood swings aka depression and insomnia but I don't need pct? Even coming off birth control and going on it changes you. When I do on birth control I cry for the dummest reasons. When I stopped I wasn't as emotional. When I started var, I stopped caring about everything. I'll give you an example, I was dating someone for a while and while on birth control I felt super attached and the littlest things would upset me. Then I got off and I stopped feeling as attached but I wasn't as emotional. I started the var and I didn't give two shits anymore. I def. know my hormones play apart in what's going on and how I react. I've been on and off birth control for 10 years and it's always been like that for me.


Obviously women's hormonal makeup is strikingly different than men's. I've a pretty good handle on what goes on with men, but the female aspect of all this is still like a black box to me. Stuff goes in, stuff comes out, but what goes on inside I sometimes have to scratch my head over.

I'm supposed to sit with my woman "any day" and review her last hormone panels. She's having difficulty losing weight, and I'm pretty sure part of the reason is hormonal imbalance. But every time i ask, she says "not right now". So I wait.......

Hormones are a funny thing. Not only do they control the regulation of a variety of bodily aspects/functions, they also affect our thinking process. Makes you wonder how much "free will" is actually taking place, when tweaking a hormone level, like adjusting a knob, can change our behavior and our actions. Maybe the solution to getting violent crime off the street is to somehow suppress testosterone levels for those predisposed to aggression and criminal behavior?

I usually defer to another female in this area, but i haven't seen her around here lately, so I'm trying to ask questions and straighten things out in my own mind how things work in the female body.

Much learning to do.....

Thanks!
---Roman

----------


## ElectraMaddox

> Obviously women's hormonal makeup is strikingly different than men's. I've a pretty good handle on what goes on with men, but the female aspect of all this is still like a black box to me. Stuff goes in, stuff comes out, but what goes on inside I sometimes have to scratch my head over.
> 
> I'm supposed to sit with my woman "any day" and review her last hormone panels. She's having difficulty losing weight, and I'm pretty sure part of the reason is hormonal imbalance. But every time i ask, she says "not right now". So I wait.......
> 
> Hormones are a funny thing. Not only do they control the regulation of a variety of bodily aspects/functions, they also affect our thinking process. Makes you wonder how much "free will" is actually taking place, when tweaking a hormone level, like adjusting a knob, can change our behavior and our actions. Maybe the solution to getting violent crime off the street is to somehow suppress testosterone levels for those predisposed to aggression and criminal behavior?
> 
> I usually defer to another female in this area, but i haven't seen her around here lately, so I'm trying to ask questions and straighten things out in my own mind how things work in the female body.
> 
> Much learning to do.....
> ...


Well said. I agree. Pcos is common and creates insulin resistance and in turns messes up females hormones dramatically, having trouble losing weight and an irregular cycle are indicators of that. FYI, I went through that. Just something to look into.certain types of bc help regulate it and the sides that come with pcos.

As for pct idc what anyone says I'm glad I'm doing it bc like I said even coming off bc had an effect on me, just coming off aas cold turkey i would imagine would be worse. I can give you more info as I go on with pct I just think what happens is different for females. 

As for hormone levels in females constantly change through out the cycle and I know birth control regulates that with "female" hormones per say. I think with aas "male" hormones it's a similar situation. I remember coming off bc this last time and I remembered I felt sick like I did coming off of the var even with the taper. What I think happened was my body's hormone levels are readjusting. That's the only connection I could make between why this happened once and why it's happening now. What I felt like off bc it wasn't as intense. What I felt coming off the var was def more intense for me. 

I guess I can say Ive been feeling a mild form of depression. I'm lazy and unmotivated. Which is so unlike me. Also it's hard to determine what is purely the cause b.c 1 a menstrual cycle has like three different phases in it of when different things occur. I think my next cycle Im going to incorporate my where I am in my cycle with my usuage so I can accurate correlate the two. I think that will give me a better idea of what is going on. As well as being able to describe it in an manner that makes more sense. 

Also coming off aas generally your period stops so to activate it and get it back where it needs to be it actually makes sense to use a fertility drug like clomid. I'm just concerned about rebounding so Im using nolvadex nor am I concerned about being fertile at this point. What I probably will do though is after this second cycle I will lay off the aas for a while, take on a long pct probably use clomid until my body starts acting normal again. To me is doesn't make sense to go cold turkey when I have a million more hormones fluctuating everyday than what a dude does and they need pct.

It seems irrational to me to just get off of it and I also think that's why a lot of long term female users develop those masculine traits. I don't think they give their bodies enough time, or a chance to recover. What I mean by that is if you're on bc for one year, and you get off bc you want to have a baby, an doctor will recommend to wait a month for your hormones to settle out but let you know it can take up to six months and if it's not regulating b.c you've been on bc for So long they prescribe you clomid to help you become fertile again... So if on bc i many need a form of "pct" why would I not need it on aas. Especially if I want to maintain my femininity?

----------

